# Bangkok schools for 6-year-old



## Frogmountain (May 11, 2011)

Hi, need recs on Bangkok schools, especially those that can cope with special needs kids: ADD/ADHD, behavioral and/or spectrum issues. An American curriculum would most likely serve us best, although we are open to suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Arts5 (Aug 1, 2013)

I see you posted this in May,any luck in finding a school for your child?


----------



## Arts5 (Aug 1, 2013)

If you are looking for a Shadow teacher or ABA therapist for your son, PM me. I know someone who has 5 yrs teaching experience in the US as Special Ed teacher looking for a job.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Arts5;

Frogmountain posted his school info request in May of 2011. His last activity on this forum was in May of 2012. Its doubtful that he still monitors this forum. I wouldn't expect a reply from him but you never know. 

No harm in reactivating this thread. I see you opened a special education thread, hopefully you'll get some good info and responses. Good luck.


----------

